
Starting a startup while working full time - simbaparo
Hi all,<p>I have an idea that I want to develop but I don&#x27;t have the means to not work and work on my idea full time. I was wondering who has had experience or knows of some reference individuals who have done this?<p>Any insight is really appreciated!
======
mtmail
Welcome to HN. Thousands of people and they do hang out on hacker news. Your
question isn't specific enough, so you might want to start using the search
feature (bottom of page) and research 'side project'. Even filtering to just
the last week or month will give you a couple of good discussion threads (and
motivation). Good luck on your venture. Feel free to ask specific questions in
the [https://news.ycombinator.com/ask](https://news.ycombinator.com/ask)
category (just add 'Ask HN' to the beginning of the question).

